# كريم شعر بالبلسم مغذى آخر حاجة .. ادخل وشوف وادى كومنتاتك



## MOODY2100 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

انا بصراحة ياجماعة فكرت كتير قبل مااعرض الموضوع ده .. مع انى جربت المنتج ده وتعبت كتير وخسرت اكتر لحد ماوصلت للتركيبة دى وعجبتنى ..وطبعا حضرتك ممكن تحطلها اى اضافات من الزيوت بمجرد انك عرفت الاساس ..
كريم شعر بالبلسم 
المكونات :
1- كحول ستيل ( شمع بلسم ) 50 جرام
2 - كحول ستريل ( شمع ستياريت ) 50 جرام
3- حمض ستريك ( ملح ليمون ) 10 جرام
4- ماء بلسم 30 جرام
5- تراى ايثانول امين 5 جرام
6- ماء 935 جرام
7 - بروبلين جلايكول 5 جرام
8 - زيت خروع 10 جرام

الطريقة
نضع 1 و 2 و 3 على 6 ونسخنهم حتى تصهر المكونات وتشكل طبقة زيتية خفيفة ثم نرفعهم من النار ونضع 4 ونقلب ثم نضع 5 ونقلب ثم نضع 7 على 8 ثم نضيفهم الى المزيج ونقلب جيدا ثم نتركه يبرد .. وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## دعاء الكراون (19 يناير 2013)

رائع جدا وعندي اضافه صغيره وهي شمع الايمالجين والباك بيدي نعومه كويسه للشعر


----------



## مازن81 (19 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## ذرة الأكسجين (23 يناير 2013)

للأهمية ماء البلسم واسمه العلمى cetramonium chloride يوضع فقط فى التركيبات التى تشطف من الشعر مثل البلسم وحمام الكريم فقط
اما كريمات التصفيف فلا يوضع بها لأنه يسبب سقوط الشعر اذا استمر عليه


----------



## MOODY2100 (13 فبراير 2013)

على فكرة ياجماعة انا اسف جدا على الخطأ اللى ورد فى التركيبة والمفروض انها تركيبة حمام كريم بالبلسم وانا للاسف لما كنت بكتب كنت بكتب بسرعة ونسيت اكتب كلمة حمام وللعلم هو مش كريم تصفيف اساسا بل هو حمام كريم شعر بالبلسم والزيوت الطبيعية مغذى جدا للشعر ويضاف على الشعر بعد شطفه جيدا لمدة من 5 الى 15 دقيقة وشكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا على المتابعة


----------



## hefny_chem (13 فبراير 2013)

لو سمحت ما هو الاسم العلمى للباك و الايمالجين و ما فائدتهم 
عذرا لو تملكين بعض التركيبات برجاء نشرها حتى تعم المعرفة و جزاك الله خيرا
و شكرا


----------



## hefny_chem (13 فبراير 2013)

دعاء الكراون قال:


> رائع جدا وعندي اضافه صغيره وهي شمع الايمالجين والباك بيدي نعومه كويسه للشعر



*الاخت دعاء
لو سمحت ما هو الاسم العلمى للباك و الايمالجين و ما فائدتهم 
عذرا لو تملكين بعض التركيبات برجاء نشرها حتى تعم المعرفة و جزاك الله خيرا
و شكرا*


----------



## دعاء الكراون (9 مايو 2013)

اعتقد ان التركيبه دي مش مظبوطه المفروض يكون ماء البلسم من 50 الي 100 جرام وليس 30جرام


----------



## MOODY2100 (31 مايو 2013)

لو زودنا ماء البلسم هتبقى درجة الحموضة اعلى والمفروض درجة الحموضة عند 5 ونص او 6 يعنى لون اصفر او اصفر مخضر خفيف


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (29 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا تركيبه رائعه


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------

